# Pe uscat



## jazyk

Buna tuturor.

Mă întreb ce semnifică _pe uscat_ în fraza această: _Le-a spus că ar fi urmat să călătorească pe uscat până în Franţa. De acolo ar fi luat un ferry boat până în Irlanda şi apoi un altul până în Anglia._ Înseamnă că bebeşul ar putea să fie transportat cu maşina în loc de cu avionul sau cu barca? Impresia mea se datorează că una dintre semnificaţiile adjectivului _uscat_ este sec, a acesta ar putea să se refere la pământ.

Mulţumesc pentrul ajutorul vostru.

Jazyk


----------



## Trisia

jazyk said:


> Buna tuturor.
> 
> Mă întreb ce semnifică _pe uscat_ în fraza această: _Le-a spus că ar fi urmat să călătorească pe uscat până în Franţa. De acolo ar fi luat un ferry boat până în Irlanda şi apoi un altul până în Anglia._ Înseamnă că bebe*lu*şul(?) ar putea să fie transportat cu maşina în loc de cu avionul sau cu barca? Impresia mea se datorează *faptului *că una dintre semnificaţiile adjectivului _uscat_ este sec, *şi* acesta ar putea să se refere la pământ.
> 
> Mulţumesc pentrul ajutorul vostru.
> 
> Jazyk



Bună, Jazyk!

Într-adevăr, în româneşte se întâmplă să folosim _pe uscat_ ca opus altor mijloace de călătorie: _pe mare/cu avionul_. Ai perfectă dreptate să spui că *pe uscat = pe  pământ*.

(Ai nişte cunoştinţe de limba română excepţionale)


----------



## Mallarme

hmm mă aminteşte de o poezie pe care am ascultat-o mult.

 Astăzi nu mai cântăm, nu mai zâmbim.
Stând la început de anotimp fermecat,
astăzi ne despărţim 
* cum s-au despărţit apele de uscat.



*Dacă aţi vrea, o puteţi asculta aici.


----------



## jazyk

Mersi foarte mult pentru răspunsuri.



> (Ai nişte cunoştinţe de limba română excepţionale)


Mulţumesc, dar încă nu cred că merit complimentul. Poate pe viitor? 

Jazyk


----------

